# Having trouble cycling my aquarium...



## dpkersten (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello and thanks in advance for any and all advice!

I started a new aquarium (10 gal, freshwater) with 4 fish (2 electric green tetras & 2 longfin red minor tetras). 3 died within 3 weeks. My sole survivor (an electric green one) seems to be doing really well, eating & has LOTS of energy! 

I knew I was having cycling problems; I was getting off-the-charts ammonia readings and 0 nitrites & 0 nitrates. So, I cut back on the feeding & started every-other-day water changes 30-40% each time. After about a month, I started getting nitrite readings. I continued the same water change pattern until the nitrites spiked and I got nitrate (high, but not outrageously high). I slowed the water changes to 2/week. The tests have stayed consistent for the last 2 weeks: normal/low ammonia, HIGH nitrite levels, & moderately high nitrate levels.

Today, I went (again) to PetSmart and had them test my water and give advice. She said that ammonia comes after nitrites and that I needed to do a 50% water change today and tomorrow to avoid another ammonia spike. This contradicts what I've heard from others there and from other places. 

Should I do the 50% change for two days or is there something else I need to do to encourage my cycle to complete?

Thanks again for all advice!
Denise 
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

dpkersten said:


> Hello and thanks in advance for any and all advice!
> 
> I started a new aquarium (10 gal, freshwater) with 4 fish (2 electric green tetras & 2 longfin red minor tetras). 3 died within 3 weeks. My sole survivor (an electric green one) seems to be doing really well, eating & has LOTS of energy!
> 
> I knew I was having cycling problems; I was getting off-the-charts ammonia readings and 0 nitrites & 0 nitrates. So, I cut back on the feeding & started every-other-day water changes 30-40% each time. After about a month, I started getting nitrite readings. I continued the same water change pattern until the nitrites spiked and I got nitrate (high, but not outrageously high). I slowed the water changes to 2/week. The tests have stayed consistent for the last 2 weeks: normal/low ammonia, HIGH nitrite levels, & moderately high nitrate levels.


In a mature (cycled) tank your should read 0 ammonia.


> Today, I went (again) to PetSmart and had them test my water and give advice. She said that ammonia comes after nitrites


The employee had that backwards. Ammonia is reduced to nitrIte with aerobic bacterial.


> and that I needed to do a 50% water change today and tomorrow to avoid another ammonia spike. This contradicts what I've heard from others there and from other places.
> 
> Should I do the 50% change for two days or is there something else I need to do to encourage my cycle to complete?
> 
> ...


I like to balance out and stabilize the aquarium by using live plants. The plants will consume any ammonia not being reduced by bacteria and therefore prevent ammonia spikes. Then bacteria can build up to consume the ammonia fully.

but that's just my .02


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, you're basically almost there. If you have Nitrites and Nitrates, you're 2/3 of the way through the cycle. You just need all the Nitrites to convert over to Nitrates now. It should come soon.

I'd get the API master test kit and start testing yourself. I've found pet store workers with dipsticks can be exactly that. Usually they don't know what they're talking about and the dipping strips can be inaccurate and confusing on a good day.

When you have a reading of 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and all nitrates, your tank is cycled. Then you just need to do water changes until the Nitrate levels are low, (they shouldn't be at 0) and maintain it by weekly 30% water changes. 

Remember to err on the side of less food is better especially if you have a gravel bottom tank. Definitely only feed once a day.

Good luck!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To answer your question, yes. High nitrites will/can kill your fish. Do the 50% and see what it comes down to. 

My advice...get your own test kit and don't listen to that store. Evidentally they are just like most...the employees themselves have never had a tank before. They did however, give a good recommendation for the water change and %.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i wouldnt do a 30% water change a week, you may need to do more, you may need to do less. all depends on how much nitrate builds up over the week. remember tho the more fish you have the bigger the water change also as you need to replace all the good stuff in the water. and dont forget it vacuum the gravel real well.


----------

